# Running a USB webcam into an HDMI port via adapters?



## jackpharaoh (May 6, 2019)

Hello Im trying to run two external webcams into my laptop that only has one USB port. Even with the use of high powered USB 3.0 HUB I cannot get OBS to show video data from both cameras at the same time. Ive messed around with all my computers USB/power/performance settings with no change. It seems that the single USB port itself is being overloaded with data...

Although, My computer has a spare HDMI port not being used, im wondering if I buy a USB to HDMI converter and hook it up to a female to female USB, to the webcam, will it work properly..?

So the chain being from USB webcam to USB female to female coupler, then connected to HDMI to USB converter, then connect an HDMI cable from my computer to the USB to HDMI converter.

before i go buying all these cables i want to know if this even makes sense or has a chance of working...I would appreciate your input, thank you :) 

im a noob at live streaming and to this software so please excuse my level of ignorance


----------



## dodgepong (May 7, 2019)

No, there's not really any such thing as a "USB to HDMI adapter/converter".


----------



## andy tzeng (Mar 10, 2020)

jackpharaoh said:


> Hello Im trying to run two external webcams into my laptop that only has one USB port. Even with the use of high powered USB 3.0 HUB I cannot get OBS to show video data from both cameras at the same time. Ive messed around with all my computers USB/power/performance settings with no change. It seems that the single USB port itself is being overloaded with data...
> 
> Although, My computer has a spare HDMI port not being used, im wondering if I buy a USB to HDMI converter and hook it up to a female to female USB, to the webcam, will it work properly..?
> 
> ...



Turn usb webcam into HDMI TV output. 
UVC WEBCAM to HDMI adapter

               https://youtu.be/nc8isXkFknk


----------



## Tormy (Jul 17, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> No, there's not really any such thing as a "USB to HDMI adapter/converter".


that's not true








						FEBON Logitech webcam to HDMI converter
					

Why use " FEBON Logitech webcam to hdmi converter"1.  easy to use! just plug usb logitech webcam. it will auto turn to hdmi 2. it just need 15 sec to turn on the machine3. very good compatible for Logitech webcam series4. very go




					www.febon.net


----------

